# BSDmag 2010-04



## graudeejs (Apr 8, 2010)

Am I the only one that can't download new issue.....
can anyone who have download it, share it


----------



## thuglife (Apr 8, 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/373550363/BSD_04_2010.pdf.html
MD5: 242B43E62D72097FDBE028E1815A3742


----------

